# Using Yarn In A Blank



## crokett (Feb 19, 2013)

as if I didn't have enough to do already, I am thinking of attempting to make a blank with yarn.  If I wanted to start with a tube and wrap the yarn around the tube, should I be soaking it in CA or epoxy as I go?  I don't have a pressure pot, so I don't think wrapping the yarn and then casting - sort of like stabilizing - would work.


----------



## Monty (Feb 19, 2013)

When I make a yarn/string blank, I soak with thin CA after every layer is wound on the tube.


----------



## Tieflyer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok, is this something you plan to turn once stabilized?  Can you turn yarn smoothe?  I think my brain just exploded a little.  Seriously curious here.


----------



## BSea (Feb 19, 2013)

Tieflyer said:


> Ok, is this something you plan to turn once stabilized?  Can you turn yarn smoothe?  I think my brain just exploded a little.  Seriously curious here.



Here's one:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/wrap-pen-83589/

And here's how he did it:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/how-i-yarn-83703/


----------

